# Blueberry wine



## ajclay (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello all,

I want to make a heavy bodied blueberry wine. Most of the recipes don't use more than 2 to 2 1/2 lbs of berries per gal of water. What would happen if I used 4 to 5 lbs of berries per gal. Is this realistic? Would I have to let it set on the shelf longer till it's ready to drink, what do you think? Thanks for any and all in put..... Aj


----------



## Hippie (Oct 6, 2005)

Welcome AJ!


Use 4 pounds per gallon of 'finished wine desired'. In other words, how many gallons you expect to have after racking losses, etc. If you start with 6 gallons, you might end up with 5, or you might wish to top up with water to 6. 20 pounds vs 24 pounds. Get it? The water will cut the extra citric acid from the blueberries. If you plan to start with 6 and end up with 5, start the SG around 1.085. If you plan on topping up with water and keeping the 6 gallons, start out around SG 1.095. Savvy? You do have both 5 and 6 gallon carboys, right?


Good luck.*Edited by: Hippie *


----------



## ajclay (Oct 6, 2005)

Really, I was hoping to end up with about 4 gals of finished wine. 3 gal carboy plus a one gal jug. Start out with 5 gal of water and 25 lbs of berries. I’ve got a bunch of glass to make it work one way or another. My back isn’t what it use to be, so the smaller jugs won’t hurt my feelings a bit.

If you don’t think I’m to far out in left field with the 5 lbs per gal or water at the start, that’s what I’m going to do this weekend.

Thanks for taking the time on the reply.

AJ


----------



## Hippie (Oct 6, 2005)

That is alot of berries per gallon. It will require probably 2 years of aging to be drinkable.


----------



## ajclay (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Hippie, I think it will be worth waiting for.

Take a quick look to see if you’d make a change on my recipe. I kind of “winging” it as you can tell.

•25 lbs of blueberries
•5 gal of water
•sugar to 1.095 SP
•5 campden tablets
•2 tsp of tannin
•3 tsp of yeast nutrient
•3 tsp of pectic enzyme
•4 tsp of acid blend ???
•What type of Yeast ???

With your experience and in sight it should be some good stuff.

Thanks again,Aj


----------



## Hippie (Oct 9, 2005)

Do not add the acid blend if you have not checked the acid content of the must. It just does not make sense to do so with that much fruit. Also, 2 tsp of grape tannin powder is alot, unless you really really love that bigtime tannin pucker! I would not go past maybe 1/8th-1/4th tsp per gallon. You might have alot more volume than 5 gallons if you add 5 gallons water, I think you meant 'water to 5 gallons', unless you are starting with 6 gallons total volume. If you like oak, house toast french is very good with blueberry. Chips in the must, cubes after rack to glass and beyond. Try that Lalvin K1-V1116 yeast. I think you will like it with that much fruit. The main acid in blueberries is citric, so no use taking advantage of the malic reducing properties of 71B-1122. This sounds like an ideal recipe to finish off as a port, if you dare. If you do, start SG around 1.100 and make a starter with EC-1118 or K1-V1116. Try to keep temp around 72-74*F.Rack to6or 6.5 gallon carboyat 1.010 and start feeding 1 cup of corn sugar syrup at a time, checking SG before and after each addition. You can let the temp fall to 68*F at this time if possible.You will need to have a large primary fermentor to start because of all the foaming from a vigorous fermentation. 8-9 gallon vessel is good.


Whatcha thank?


----------



## ajclay (Oct 9, 2005)

Glad to see you got me on track. I knew the recipe was out a pretty good bit. I didn't really know that the tannin was that powerfull. 

The only thing I believe there is a question on is the water. I was going to start with 5 gals of water and add everything to that. So total volume of must will be higher, I would guess around 7 gals or so.

Wow, if I'd "water to 5 gals," with all that fruit it wouldn't be but around 3 gals or so when it's all said and done.

I'd rather start with 5 gals of clear water and go from there. I have a 12gal primary.

I'm not "man" enough for the port venture, I'm goint to stick to regular dry wine.

Still think the advice you gave is good for 5 gals of water? If I understand your "post" correctly it is.

Thanks again! AJ..... I'll send you a bottle!


----------



## Hippie (Oct 9, 2005)

You have plenty of fruit to start with adding 5 gallons of spring water if your fermentor will handle it all.


----------



## ajclay (Oct 23, 2005)

Hippie,

Got the brew all mixed up and want to add the oak chips to the must. Should I use about a pound to my must, I guess I've got about 9 - 10 gal of must mixed up. Also, should they be boiled, washed or what? I purchased them from the Winemakers Toy store. Thanks for the help...! AJ


----------



## Hippie (Oct 23, 2005)

Chips or cubes?


----------



## ajclay (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm following the suggestions from eariler. Chips for the must and cubes after racking to glass. I just can't seem to put my finger on info on how to go about it. Just rense them off and dump in, or boil emm and disgard the hot water and put them in or what... I'm going to add the yeast monday night. Thanks, Aj


----------



## Hippie (Oct 24, 2005)

For the chips, I always boil them in a small amount of water and then let it cool and add chips and water and all to the must. For the cubes, I just add them to the carboy before racking to it. 4 oz. of chips is plenty. 3 oz. of cubes is normal. 5-6 gallons. *Edited by: Hippie *


----------



## ajclay (Oct 24, 2005)

Great, thanks for the information. It's a done deal, should be fermenting by morning.

Is the purpose of boiling the chips just to help extract the flavor or to sanitize / clean? I did see somewhere that the water should be disgarded. Seems like a waste.

I did as you suggested put the chips and water in the must after it cooled....

Thanks for all the help, gunna have a bunch of blueberry wine that's for sure!

Aj


----------



## Hippie (Oct 24, 2005)

That is the reason I do it, it kinda gets them 'energized' and releases alot of the goodness, cause they ain't gonna be in the must long anyway. Just the way my OCD sees it.


----------



## ajclay (Oct 25, 2005)

Hippie,

All I can say is WOW! I know it's only been fermenting for a day but it's the darkest wine I've made to date. There is no doubt the oak chips are going to make a big difference too. Might have to let it lay for a good year or so before it's ready, but it's going to be a winner. The SP is on it's way down... I've got it at 66 degrees so it won't ferment fast to get all the color and flavor...

Thanks for all in sight.

AJ


----------



## Hippie (Oct 26, 2005)

Good job AJ!


66 is a little cool, but if the fermentation seems vigorous, 'nuff said.


If it was me, I would want it closer to 68-70, but don't worry. If it gets way too slow, just warm up a degree or 2 and wait for it to respond before warming more.


----------



## ajclay (Oct 30, 2005)

Heppie,

It's still a fermenting. I'm down to 1.06 from 1.095. I did warm it up a little, it's now at 72 deg up from 68 deg. I'm in no hurry with this wine. My main question is: What's the max time on leaving the fruit in the must as long as fermentation is taking place, or is it really a max time?? Seems most recepies want the fruit out after a short while. It's been 6 days and it looks like it might be another 4 - 5 before I rack it into glass. It looks & smells good. Thanks for taking time... Aj*Edited by: ajclay *


----------



## Hippie (Oct 30, 2005)

Itake it out the night before I rack to glass. You can squeeze it out, not too hard, and then give it a few hours to settle before racking to your secondary vessel.


----------



## ajclay (Nov 3, 2005)

Hippie,

I pulled the fruit a little while ago. SP was 1.025, it'll go into glass tomorrow night. Took 13 days to get to this point. Longest primary fermentation I've had yet. Do you suggest campden when it racked into secondary? Thanks, Aj


----------



## Hippie (Nov 3, 2005)

No. No more sulphite until you stabilize. Blueberry is notorious for a slow fermentation.


----------



## ajclay (Nov 6, 2005)

Hippie,

Alls seem great... When I put a light to it, it's like a black hole, Light goes in but doesn't come out




I've got a 5gal, 3gal, and a 1 gal carboy of the stuff. The all carboys have a good amount of fall out after a couple of days. Would you say it's recommended not to rack again till the fermentation is complete? Sorry for the elementary questions, but this is the kind of stuff I get to thinking about... Simple minded from all the wine I drink......Thanks, for the help! Aj


----------



## Hippie (Nov 7, 2005)

No, don't rack again until SG is the same for a few days, which should mean ferment is over. If it has slowed down and no longer foaming up, top it up to within 2 inches of the bottom of the bung or airlock stem (whichever is lowest) and put it somewhere dark or a box over it, where it won't get under 68*F or over 78*F, if possible.Forget about it for a month.


----------



## ajclay (Nov 26, 2005)

Hippie,

The Fizz-X on a drill works like a champ. First time I used it was on some Muscadine wine yesterday. I racked it and added campden and sorbate, spun the hell out of it. All in all a couple of minutes I guess. It foamed for a while and then quit. What's the rull of thumb on how many time this operation should be preformed before it's bottled? Just for an update, The blue berry we talked about previous is still fermenting very slow... 

As always..... THANKS,Aj


----------

